# Naming Contest!



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Recently acquired a black orchid crowntail. I can't think of a name that suits him. He's seems old and is quite laid back. My other bettas have gemstone and mineral names and am trying to stick with that. But if someone has something better, by all means, shout it out!


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Still seeking a name. Any and all ideas are welcome.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

mid night.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Obsidian I think would make a great name for a black betta.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Jet! Jet is a black stone. It's not pure mineral but actually wood decomposed under high pressure over millions of years.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I've decided on a name! I want a cat named Midna, so that name is on hold. As is Jet. While I love the name, it strikes me more for female. Obsidian was a great contender but it just didn't fit his personality. So, in the end, I've dubbed him Sir Malachite! Although it's not a black stone, the greenish hue in his fins remains me of malachite. I added the Sir because I can't help but picture him with a little top hat, spectacle glass, and mustache. Haha, I'm such a nerd.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great name! 

Midna eh? I guess a cat can seem impish!


----------

